# Transform Your Body in Minutes At Waxstock, Peterborough This Sunday



## X1extreme (Jan 24, 2013)

*We Can Make Your Body Look Great in Minutes!!*

When you visit our X1 eXtreme stand at Waxstock in Peterborough this Sunday, have your head photo taken and have your body transformed.

Who has a great body anyhow - anybody out there?


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Wish I had a body like that ! lol


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

When I agreed to you using my picture I didnt know you would hide my face:lol:


----------

